# Guess what...



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I got my camera  and I took some photos for you guys to see



















This is Nanook, she a wolf hybrid and absolutely stunning. Bear likes her too 



















Miss Maya with most of her coat back now 










Bear playing with Barney the Labrador 










Bear playing with his Girlfriend Sweep who's a lab x collie x springer










Bear is almost as Tall as his dad, Barney 










Barney relaxing for 5 minutes after chasing a ball 










Sprocket the Lurcher, waiting for the ball to be kicked (Louise, you might know this guy he lives out by central park)










***** (Sam to most people), The dingo looking mongrel 










Last but not least is Jay the Whippit x parsons x fox terrier :devil:

I will have to get a bigger memory card as this was all I could snap :001_tt2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

(whoops this needs to be moved, wrong thread :lol: )


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> (whoops this needs to be moved, wrong thread :lol: )


lol silly sausage...

Lovely pictures :cornut: how many dogs yaa got??..i love the young brown dog withy the white paws..cute..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> lol silly sausage...
> 
> Lovely pictures :cornut: how many dogs yaa got??..i love the young brown dog withy the white paws..cute..


I know :lol:

Just the three though soon will be down to two hopefully, as bear might be off to his new home this weekend


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know :lol:
> 
> Just the three though soon will be down to two hopefully, as bear might be off to his new home this weekend


Aww you will miss him...

nice pictures thou...

green blob for yaa..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Aww you will miss him...
> 
> nice pictures thou...
> 
> green blob for yaa..


Yeah, gunna miss him allot but three dogs is just too much right now and we just don't have the time for a puppy so it was only fair on the poor lad.

Thank you


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Great pics & Nanook :001_tt1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks and i agree, she's so stunning :arf:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the move


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad you got the camera Springer, The photo's are fabulous! and you'll have something to remember for your 21st
Which one did you settle on in the end?
love
DT


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks and I settled on the Canon Power shot A470, canon's are fantastic cameras and to get one for only £49.99 was too good of a deal to resist.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

*Lovely dogs, *


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pic's! gorgeous dogs all of them!

Do you go on the hoe? or know a puppy owner who does. I got stopped yesterday and asked if zeb was a springer x mallamoo (lmao i did correct her) and that she see's a brown and white one the same on the hoe


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Great pic's! gorgeous dogs all of them!
> 
> Do you go on the hoe? or know a puppy owner who does. I got stopped yesterday and asked if zeb was a springer x mallamoo (lmao i did correct her) and that she see's a brown and white one the same on the hoe


Hehe I do go on the hoe but I know the puppy you are talking about, her name is Shindy she lives on the hoe :biggrin: the person who owns her is a friend named Callie, hehe.

Actually funny news a few of the pups seem to be traveling to the hoe and bear has finally secured his new home and you'll never guess where, yep the hoe :lol:.

The person having bear is a friend of a friend and has always wanted one of the litter, she owns another springer so sounds like he'll be local spoilt and doing fantastic.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics, glad you treated youself to the new camera.
The pictures are lovely and clear. The dogs look like they are all having a great time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I do recognise Sprocket I didn't know his name but really thought he looked familiar then I saw your comment!! I think him and Zach have played before.

Gorgeous pics, your Maya is an absolute beaut. Great camera too, thanks for sharing


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

great photos


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

God how many dogs are they in that pack?! Are they all yours? Lovely pics though  i saw a husky for the first time the other day - beautiful dogs.


----------

